# Why Johnny Ringo..........



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"You look like somebody just walked over your grave"..........


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, great flick!!!!

I'll be your huckelberry….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

"why Ed Bailey, we cross"?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"Why Johnny Tyler".......

" Doc, is that you"....?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Why Darling, YOU forgot your bustle…how lewd….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.hark.com/clips/vdfhynvmbq-if-you-werent-my-friend-i-couldnt-bear-it


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

" He's down by the creek…....walking on water…."


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"Sheriff Biehn….Have you met my friend Doc Holiday ".....?

"Piss on you ,Wyatt"....You'll pardon


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"Oh…make no mistake about it….It's not revenge he's after….it's a reckoning "....


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

If you want to read a great novel on the old huckleberry, I highly recommend THE FOURTH HORSEMAN, by Randy Lee Eickhoff (Tom Doherty Associates, Inc., 1998).


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"Go ahead…..Pull that smokewagon, and see what happens"....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, John…...Sounds like a good novel…..We're just playing a movie game….lol..


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

The Costner version is the most historically accurate IMHO; and, Quaid looks uncanny in his resemblance to Doc.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Tombstone was soooooo good, I never watched the Costner version.

However, Open Range was OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That is an excellent movie, also, John…...I think Quaid did a super job playing Doc…...Costner is hard to beat.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 on Open Range!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"Look darlin'....It's Johnny Ringo…..Should I hate him"....?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dang…..tough crowd tonight….I would think there are more than 4-5 of us that has seen this movie….


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Open Range - class


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

"I don't need to go heeled to knock the bulge out of a tub like you"

While I love the movie, there is one line about Doc being on the street howitzer that just doesn't sound right.

Love Open Range and Unforgiven as well.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

"Doc, how the hell are you…?

"Wyatt, I'm rolling"..........Wyatt Earp….? "Oh, Im sorry Johnny….I didn't see you standing there….You may go"...

"Just leave the shotgun"........."Yes sir…..thank ya"........


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If'n this wasn't a PG-13 thread, we could go and check out Full Metal Jacket. First ten minutes are ROFLMAO worthy….

" a jelly donut!...."

Take it from there, IF you dare….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Gunnery Sgt. Hartman: How tall are you, private?
Pvt. Cowboy: Sir, five-foot-nine, sir.
Gunnery Sgt. Hartman: Five-foot-nine, I didn't know they stacked $h57 that high!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hartman to Pyle: "you're so ugly, you could be a Modern Art masterpiece"

Animal Lover: "Don't worry, I skip the foreplay"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Gunny Sgt.: "You trying to squeeze an inch in on me…?

"Looks like the best part of you ran down the c**k of your Moma's a*, and left a brown stain on the mattress….. I'll be watching you".......

"What's your name, fatbody".....? Sir, Leonard Lawrence, sir".....


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Oh Man - I'm rolling. I have no idea how you guys remember all these lines but keep them going.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Val Kilmer great actor, to bad he's let himself go to the heavy side.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Back to Tombstone:

" Everything happened so fast down by the creek, I didn't have time to think about it….But I've had time to think about this…..I can't beat him can I, Doc….? 
Doc: "No"....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Wyatt: "You tell 'em I'm comin', and hell's comin' with me".....


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Doc "Wyatt is my friend"

Gunfighter, "Hell, I got lots of friends"

Doc, "I don't".


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Opps didn't know we were doing dialogs.

Wyatt Earp: "The Cowboys are finished, you understand? I see a red sash, I kill the man wearin' it!"

A correction to BBQ-Todd it's "I'm your huckleberry" not - I'll be your huckleberry


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ringo: "Fight's not with you, Holiday"..

Doc: "I beg to differ, sir…You said play for blood"...

Ringo: "I was just foolin' about".....

Doc: "I wasn't".....

Rimgo: "Alright, lunger….Let's do it"....

Doc: "Say when".....(taps on his pistol butt)....


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Let me introduce you to a pair of fellow sophisticants, Turkey Creek Jack Johnson and Texas Jack Vermillion.

Doc


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?

Wyatt Earp


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Love me some Tombstone…. So many classic lines… Even the little gravestone at the beginning

*
Here lies Lester Moore
Four slugs from a 44
No Les
No More
*

Listen here Mr. Kansas Law Dog…. Law don't go around here, savvy?

Is that the bottle that Lou gave ya?

You know what I'd do? I'd take the deal then crawfish and drill that ol' devil in the ass. How about you Johnny, what would you do?

I already did it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ike Clanton: "Get back…..He'll kill me"....


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Your smarter than you look, Ike.

I love it when after Billy says, "He's bluffin'" Ike nervously says, "No he ain't bluffin', he'll kill me."


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ike Clanton: "What's wrong with him"..?

Bartender: "Lunger"..

Ike: " Yea well….I hope you die"..


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I won't be wronged. I won't be insulted. I won't be laid a-hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them.

John Bernard Books, The Shootist

Off topic, but I love John Wayne movies. Westerns mostly. Not too fond of his war pics.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No…not off topic…..Just throw any lines or movie quotes you can think of….I just started with Tombstone, cause it popped into my head…...Here's a good one from Big Jake w/ John Wayne:

When they were about to hang the Scotsman, Big Jake and Dog rides up:

"And just who are you, mister"...?

"Jacob McCandles"...

"Oh… I thought you were dead, Mr. McCandles"....

"Not hardly".....


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

"I don't want to kill you and you don't want to be dead" 
Danny Glover - Silverado


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Silverado: "Howdy Paden"

"Howdy Cobb"....

"You know this man, Cobb"..?

"I surely do"...... Where's the dog"...?


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

From Big Jake

- Martha, did you bring the Greeners?

- And now *you* understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all… your fault, my fault, nobody's fault… it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off.

- Well, son; since you don't have any respect for your elders, it's time somebody taught you some respect for your betters!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it me, or can you guys watch these movies over and over again and still enjoy them? I don't mean every week, but once a year or so.

What is sad is when the younger guys at work have never seen a John Wayne film or even a Clint Eastwood film. I'm 46, but even many of my peers have not seen these films. I remember watching these westerns and war movies with my dad as a kid. My work schedule allows me most Fridays off and there is nothing better than spending the AM in the shop and watching a Gunsmoke or Bonanza on TV Land in the afternoon. A brief nap and all seems right in the world.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

All of the movies we're playin here with notes and quotes, I've seen a bunch….These are classics, and I never get tired of watching them….A good cowboy movie is getting harder to come by, but they still make some good ones…..I'm 66, so I've got a jump on you…..lol. The re-make of "True Grit" w/ Jeff Bridges wasn't near as good (to me) as the original with J.W…..It's hard to beat originals…...!!!!!!!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Rick,

As I was a late surprise for my parents (my nearest sibling of the three is nine years older than me), My parents are almost a generation older than thos of most people my age. I'm sure that affects my values, what I find entertaining, and even my friendships. Most of my shooting and train collecting buddies are in their 60s.

I liked the new version, but not as well as the original. The new version was a bit more gritty as there were few lighter moments. Though no one looks as good as the Duke crossing the meadow with the reims in his mouth firing a revolver with one hand and his lever-action in the other.

Good chatting,

Tim


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep…..When Rooster is about to get after Ned Pepper and his gang, holloring "Fill your hand, you SOB", you know it's fixing to happen….!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

"Pretty bold talk for a one eyed fat man"


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

"Fill your hands you son of a bitch!" - Rooster Cogburn


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

"Buzzards got to eat, same as the worms." - Josey Wales


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Matty, in Rooster Cogburn:

"I never seen anyone in bed at 10:00 that wasn't sick".....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Josey Wales:

"You gonna pull them pistols, or whistle Dixie"...?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, Mister Carpetbagger, around here we have the Missouri Boat ride

Josey Wales, right before he shoots the ferry rope in two….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The best John Wayne was in McClintock….

Maybe the Horse Soldiers after that

Followed by something about a Yellow Ribbon???


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Josey Wales: When he spits 'backy juice on the carpetbaggers white suit:

"How is it for removing stains".....

When Granny's on the front porch talking to Josey Wales:

"I say all that big talk's worth doodly squat"....


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I would consider The Searchers as the best John Wayne movie. "That'll be the day."

I love all of his westerns. I was never too fond of his war pictures.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

John, in the Searchers: One of my favorite movies, also…..

"You speak pretty good American, for a Commache".....talking to Chief Scar….

" You speak pretty good Commanche, for a white man".....
Marty trying to protect Natlie Wood from John killing her…..

"No you don't, Ethan…..Ethan, no you don't"......


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

"Pretty strong words for a runt. Are you prepared to back them up with more than just a pie plate?" 
Mad-dog Tannen to Marty McFly in Back to the Future 3

Ok, not exactly a pure Western, but, I like Sci-Fi stuff too… :-D


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Doc - "And so she walked out of our lives forever."


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Listen, Mr. Kansas Law Dog. Law don't go around here. Savvy?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Sure you do. Say goodbye to me. Go grab that spirited actress and make her your own. Take that beauty from it, don't look back. Live every second. Live right on to the end. Live Wyatt. Live for me. Wyatt, if you were ever my friend - if ya ever had even the slightest of feelin' for me, leave now. Leave now… Please.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Josephine Marcus: Interesting little scene. I wonder who that tall drink of water is.
Mr. Fabian: My dear, you've set your gaze upon the quintessential frontier type. Note the lean silhouette… eyes closed by the sun, though sharp as a hawk. He's got the look of both predator and prey.
Josephine Marcus: I want one.
Mr. Fabian: Happy hunting.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a real classic: "Shane"

"I wouldn't pull on Wilson, Shane."

"So you're Jack Wilson"...?
"What's that to you, Shane" 
"I've heard about you"...
"What have you heard, Shane"..?
"I heard you're a low-down Yankee liar".....
"Prove it"......And Shane did…...Now I'll tell you a story…..

My cousin worked for Allan Ladd, and Mrs.Ladd on their ranch in California…Before he died, Allan Ladd gave my cousin 2 saddles, and 2 pairs of stage guns that he used in the movies…I saw both of these items when I visited my cousin…...My cousin was also a woodworkier, and he has an egg that he made in the Smithsonian Instute…....I saw a whole carrosel he built for his kids when they were young…


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Doc - "Well, an enchanted moment."


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Some really good stuff here, guys…..Keep on thinking and posting….I have to reach way back in my memory to get some of these….It ain't as good as it used to be when I was younger, but I still got it…...lol…


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Best movie ever.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Morgan - Remember what I said about people seein' a bright light before they die? It ain't true. I can't see a damn thing.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow Cowboys how exciting! Alistair


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Doc Holliday: Maybe poker's just not your game, Ike. I know: let's have a spelling contest.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That was a great line when Doc said let's have a spelling contest….I died laughing…..that was so funny…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The duel of spinning things:

ringo's pistol, or

Doc's little cup???


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Slim to Mr. Anderson when they were breaking horses: in "The Cowboys"....

" I hope I didn't ride all the rough off of her".....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Nightlinger to the ladies of the evening….. Cowboys

" Madam, I have the age, the maturity, and the wherewithall….Unforchantly(sp), I don't have the time"....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You guys keep putting them on here…I've got to leave for a while, but

"I'LL BE BACK".............


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Wyatt - I don't think I'm going to allow you to arrest us today, Behan.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Doc - I'm afraid the strain was more than he could bear.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Doc - My hypocrisy goes only so far.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

From The Cowboys…

Slap some bacon on a biscuit and let's go! We're burnin' daylight!

I'm thirty years older than you are. I had my back broke once, and my hip twice. And on my worst day I could beat the hell out of you.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

You're no Daisy.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree that Costner's version was more historically accurate, but as a pure movie, Tombstone was much better. Both portrayals of Doc were good though. My understanding is that Johnny Ringo actually committed suicide.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Best dollar-eighty I ever spent! - Young Guns

Not exactly a Western, but "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre" with Humphrey Bogart had some great lines…

Don't go wastin' that water again boys without askin' me first… Water is precious, sometimes more precious than gold…
I'd give all my share of the gold we've found so far for a couple of hand grenades…
Go ahead! Reach in! This I've got to see…
Hey Mister… Stake a fellow American for a meal?

And, of course,
If you're the Policia, where are your badges?

*Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!?*


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Josey Wales: After the Indian woman cooks supper for Josey and the Cheif:

"That meal was damn good…..I'm gonna take up teepee living"....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

From Shane>

"Was that him…? Was that Wilson"..?

"That was Wilson, alright…...He was fast".....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The Cowboys: When the boys took the guns out of the chuckwagon, and tied up Nightlinger….

Nightlinger: "You're gonna get yourselves kiled"...

Slim: "We're gonna finish a job".....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

True Grit:

Rooster: "Here….Have some of these"..

Matty: "What are they"...?

Rooster: "Corndodgers…..Chin Lee made a whole sack full".....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

From "Dirty Harry".....

"This is a .44 Magnum….the powerful handgun in the world, and it will blow your head clean off"..

"Now you have to ask yourself…Do I feel lucky"...?

" Well…....Do you, punk"....?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Is it you, John Wayne? Or, is it me"?

Another from Pvt Joker:

SDI : "You have a War Face?" 
PJ: Sir?
SDI: A war face! AHHH! That's a war face, let me see your war face!!
PJ: ARRRH!
SDI: "You didn't scare me! Work on it!" 
Pvt Joker: "SIR, YES SIR!"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Animal Mother to Joker: " A fuc*%#g comedian, huh"...?

"They call me the Joker"...

"Well, I'm fixing to tear you a new asshole"...

"Well Pilgrim, not before you eat the peanuts out of my sh%$%&^t"......!!!!!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*...the horror… ...the horror…*

Marlon Brando/ Apocalypse Now


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Robert Duvall: Apocalypse Now…..

"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning".....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Charlie Sheen in "Platoon"

"Somebody ought to frag his ass".......


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*What am I now?*

John Belushi/ Animal House


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Charlie Sheen: Platoon

"Here we sit in the middle, sucking on it….We just don't add up to dry s*&%t".....

" Man, if you make out of here, it's all gravy back in the world".....


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

"Gee Maw, you sure can hydrate a pizza"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

DS…....I don't recall that line…What movie is it from….? Refresh my memory….!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Tombstone:....Down by the creek after the gunifhgt when Wyatt killed Curly Bill and some of the Cowboys….

"You ever seen anything like that"...?

" Hell…..I never even heard of anything like that"....


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Back to the Future 2… Old Marty said that line to Old Lorraine McFly.
(Not a Western, I know… but BTTF3 sorta tries to be)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen all the BTTF's….didn't recall that line…..I'll have to watch it again…..Thanks for the update….lol.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*We're not in Kansas anymore Toto…*


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

"Son, your mouth is writing cheques your body can't cash."

Hint: Charlie Sheen


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*High Noon* the original!

Open Range was indeed a good picture! For a lighter western Silverado wasn't bad!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Clint Eastwood in "Hang'em High"

"When you hang a man, you better make sure you do it right".....


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

"It's all in the reflexes."

Any guesses?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Rick Dennington, make my day, any time.

The old spaghetti western and the *Unforgiven* was true to the Eastwood genre.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Rick, 
Old Lorraine takes a coaster-sized Pizza Hut package, puts it on a plate and sticks it in a Black-n-Decker Hydrator. Says, "Hydrate Level 4 please" 
A full second later it dings and she pulls a piping hot large pizza out of the hydrator and Old Marty says, "Gee Maw, you sure can hydrate a Pizza"

(I say that to my wife sometimes when shes throws a quickie-dinner together, like nuking a frozen burrito, or something.)


----------



## rommy (Oct 8, 2013)

O.. it is great news.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Marlon Brando in "One-Eyed Jacks" when he walks in the jail…..He plays Rio…

"Looking for Dad Longworth"....

" Dad's over to home…..I'm Lon, the Deputy..I take care of things when Dad's not around"...Can I help ya"..?

" I don't think you can handle it"......


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

My favorite - "My mama always said stupid is as stupid does" I can identify with him.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep…...Forrest gump was a hell of a movie…...

From "Roadhouse" w/ Patrick Swazye and Sam Elliot:

" How's it going there"...? You know…Same s*&t, different town…..You"...?

"Man, this place is so rough, they got a sign hanging over the mens urinal that says…..."D*on't eat the big, white mint"*


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

*What do you mean I'm funny?
Like I'm a Clown, that I amuse you?*

Joe Pesci in "Goodfellas"


----------

